

Using memory corruption to freely write and execute code in the RAM of Pokemon - keatsta
http://tasvideos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13489

======
ZephyrP
jaw dropping. super neat payload dropping mechanism -- egghunts 'shellcode'
collected from button presses to the controller!

this is a hacker at the peak of his form.

